# Cpr



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I have been thinking and bothered all day about these trophy cats being caught and killed .. I have to admit , I have made that mistake before I knew better ----- and still feel awful about it -- The question is - "How do we promote this idea without offending everyone ? " I saw a 75#er taken and killed a few weeks ago .. I am in a boat in swift moving water .. You just do not drive up to someone elses boat and tell them what they need to do with "their" catch . In Tennessee you could get shot for less ... SO how do we get the message across ?? I was thinking maybe *TXPalerider *could help us get some decals made for our boats that spreads the message .... What kind of decal could we make that promotes this and doesn't make us look like a hippocrit(sp?) when we keep a 5#er ?? Any other ideas ?


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I don't know what to tell you Catfish. There are a lot of decent catmen up here who have been practicing CPR (Catch Photograph & Release) for a long time. There are always folks who caught "it" and are going to keep "it" no matter what species, size, season or other variable. Even with the new advisory against eating ANY blue catfish taken from the James River, there are a lot of people who haven't heard about the advisory and a lot more who are going to ignore it. The very fact that the record has been broken in such a short time is "proof" to some that releasing fish is unnecessary....and a waste of good catfish. I've tried to reason with folks, scare 'em (Mercury, PCBs, Kepone, impotence from eating all of the above LOL) and the die-hard fish keepers keep on keepin' fish... big, small and in between. 
Years ago, I used to be a died in the wool varmint shooter. I'd shoot anything allowed by law; feral cats, dogs, coyotes, groundhogs, crows... name it, I've killed truckloads. My "thing" was long-range surgical removal of "problem" animals... I read an article on crows.... one of my favorite targets... it said a crow *can* live 75 years... well, that article ruined me as far as killing crows. I figured anything that, given a fair chance, could outlive me, deserved to be left alone. 
I've appealed to every emotion, ethic, and even tried to shame some of the locals into releasing fish, and I haven't found the right combination yet. If our very own TxPalerider can help in some way it would be great... Maybe we can pool our collective brain power and come up with a slogan.... I figure our combined IQ must be at least 150.... that makes us a genius LOL...

How about "Never Kill a Trophy Fish" Practice CPR (with the meaning of CPR in little letters in between the "CPR") and a picture of a big blue cat in the shape of this one







on the side of the sticker... I'll put two on my boat.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*CPR Decals*

I think ya'll hit the nail on the head...maybe that's what it takes...to kill a coupla bigguns...and then get to thinkin' about it later. 
I'm 100% behind the decal idea and will display and distribute them proudly.
How about"Save a "fat girl"-Catch-Photograph-Release"with a BIG OL' CAT emblem?


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Catfish-*

This idea might be a cool T-shirt option for ya,too.:cop: Maybe Catfish Supply on the pocket...Big CPR slogan on the back?


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I don't know what to tell you either, as most everybody in my area is focused on dried catfish fillets, especially the older hands. It reminds me of an article I read in an old back issue of Catfish In-Sider magazine about Santee-Cooper and all the big cats caught and kept from there in the last several years. I stated that there have been fewer and fewer really big cats caught every year. 

I for one would be proud to wear a t-shirt with something like that on it. Maybe with education, people will start listening.


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

Maybe a picture of Kutter "defillibrating" a big ol' blue. Or how about mouth-to-mouth?LOL! I want that t-shirt.


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Like Wendell, I have pondered over this post for a couple of days. It bothers me very much to see someone keep/kill a huge cat. However as much as we would like to think we can stop it, I don't think we ever will. Most of the Trophy Cats are caught by the LUCKY angler who just happens to be in the right place at the right time. This angler has just caught the fish of a lifetime, and wants to brag about it. This same angler who has spent a lot of money on a boat and equipment very seldom has a camera in the boat. So his only option is to take the fish home and show it off to all of his friends. And sad to say but a lot of times that cat does even make it to the table.

We have had the same problem here on the Cumberland River for many years, and finally got a law passed that allows a angler to have in his possession only one cat over 34 inches. Now this will not stop that LUCKY angler from catching a huge cat and dragging it home but it does stop a lot of wannabe catmen from killing huge cats.

I instill in my clients that we will release all cats over 10 lbs, and that rule is strictly enforced..NO EXCEPTIONS...I insist my clients bring a camera on the trip. I aslo have a digital camera..a great 35MM camera..and a video camera on board at all times. And I have had several clients tell me the RUSH/THRILL of releasing a big cat and knowing it will be there the next trip.

I like the idea of the decals, and would gladly display them. If they were at a decent price I would order a lot of them and give 2 to each of my clients. Let me add one more twist to this. How about in Wendells situation and he saw the 75lber being put in the boat and he went up to the boat and GAVE the guys in the boat a Disposable 35MM camera, offered to take pics for the gentlemen, and gave them 2 stickers for their boat? I realize this is a touchy subject and it will not work in every situation but if it works ONCE then we have saved one more big cat. Besides I figure Wendell could make it happen he can sell a freezer to a eskimo in a blizzard <grin>

Gentlemen all we can do is promote the release of the big cats, we will never get it to stop completely but if we save one more cat then we are on our way. I for one am going to start carrying a $4 disposable camera in the boat and if I see anyone fighting a big cat here on the Cumberland, I will hang back till the cat is boated then make my pitch for CPR..might tick a few people off..but then again I am pretty good at doing that anyways.

Tight lines to all..and if you have more ideas...lets hear them...Warren


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

What Chaps Me Is To See A Boat Load Of Huge Flatheads That Have Been Grabbed Or Noodled For. I Know Its A Sport Just Like Rod And Reel But Its Totally Destructive To The Speices.i Think Catch And Release Should Be Practiced In All Methods Of Fishing For These Beauties.yes Wendell Ill Be More Than Glad To Place A Decal On My Boat And Truck.they Haul In Record Size Flatheads Every Year On Clarks Hill Lake Just To Be Showed Off And Then Maybe Eaten.this Is A Good Post Men Lets Use A Little Cpr On It.dont Let It Die Either.thanks


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Well guys -- Lets here the ideas - Remember - it needs to be short (IMHO) , Promoting CPR - where others can comprehend and also I believe it should not make us look bad when we keep table cats ... Idears ?


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

I LIKE HAWKEYES IDEA ,SOMETHING LIKE " SAVE A TROPHY CATFISH PRACTICE CPR" (catch,photograph,release)


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

There's something to be said for being known for being a little odd. I think that if people in the areas in which we all fish became familiar with the fact that we (mostly anyhow) all carry a camera or cameras onboard, AND that we're willing to take pictures of big fish for free if the people in question are willing to release the fish, then it might go a long way toward furthering "the CPR cause." 
I like Warren's idea of actually approaching people who have caught a big fish and offering to take pictures (even with a disposable that we're willing to give away to the angler) if the fish is released alive. Maybe we can put together a document that can be printed and distributed to fishermen about how it's really not necessary to kill the fish to have a reproduction made... and of how catfish skin dries out and is worthless for mounting purposes... etc... and of how long it takes for a fish to get that big... anything else we can use to educate the fisherman... release "citations" for fish over a certain size... maybe the PCA will help with a certificate of sorts.. I don't know.
I'm not very good at advertising slogans or catchy phrases. I can stand up in front of a group of total strangers and teach or convince almost anyone of anything I believe in, but if I don't get the chance to plead my case (before the fish is dead) then I'm not going to be much help in promoting catch and release of big fish.... I kind of like Warren's comments about feeling the REAL RUSH when allowing the fish to live... Maybe something about "Wanna a Real Thrill? Let that big cat live" or something like that... The thrill of watching a big fish swim back toward freedom is way cooler than killing the fish. Showing a little compassion for an adversary is just beyond some folks I suppose... It's too bad one of those highpower Madison Avenue advertising folks isn't a catman on this message board...

I think the best thing to do, at this point, is for every interested person to write down as many ideas about a catchy decal, or design, and submit them in a seperate thread on this board... after a while, we should have enough good ideas to combine them into an excellent one or adopt one outright.... I don't know if polls are possible on this message board, but this certainly calls for one.

There have been several great posts on the subject so far, and with a little luck something outstanding will show up in short order. I'm much better at running with a good idea than I am at coming up with one when "artsy" kinds of stuff are the order of the day.....

TT<><


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*I'm a huge advocate...*

of advertising and/or promoting the cpr of trophy cats in just about any form.Wearing t-shirts,displaying decals,puttin' up flyers and talkin' it up around the marina,and, IF I KNOW THE PERSON,tryin'to plead the big girl's case for release.But,I kinda think rollingup on somebody (who is excited to start with)that is a stranger in the middle of the night could very possibly be confrontational(@ best)and dangerous(worse case scenario).I agee with T -Cats and Hawkeye that you'll not stop the unecessary killing of bigguns,and that educating a new younger open-minded group of anglers is the key.If a younger guy starting out wants to "stand out from the crowd"(which most do),how better than to be know as "that guy who catches those big catfish...and he turns 'em all loose!!" 
One excellent advantage we have is the fact that between us we cover a wide chunk of the South and we all live on or near some of the best lakes and rivers for catfishing in America.
JUST A CAUTIONARY THOUGHT...I'm dead up in this with you guys.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Old School Catfish Lounge/The early days....*

Well 10 years later...with the help of some law changes and CPR fishing practiced fairly common among "hawgchasers" around here...The world record bluecat is out of Kerr Lake(143lbs.) and 90-130 lbers are are pretty common on GastonLake and KerrLake here on the Virginia/North Carolina border....Ya'll turn dem Big Girls loose and you can fish for worldclass fish to one day,in your on backyard!!!:dance:


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't see one post that mentioned protecting these biggums for our grandkids or other youngans. But then our gov't spendings will put them in such debt they'll not be able to afford to fish


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I will not let anyone keep a catfish to eat over 10 lbs when fishing with me at Lake Limestone. The 2's, 3's and 4's are perfect filet size so le the bigguns go. Problem I have is when folks box limit's of cats regardless of size and they are all full of eggs. In my opinion this is more detrimental to the fishery, long term than someone keeping an isolated whopper.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Do catfish ever get to old to reproduce ?


----------



## bearwrestler (Nov 16, 2010)

When you go deer hunting, do you take a gun or a camera?


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I know some people that would probably put something like this on their boat.

I threw it together in 5 minutes but it shows the idea. If I get some free stickers, I could come up with something with crisper edges.


----------



## 1texjun (Mar 12, 2007)

*Post sign @ all boat launches*

Would you consider posting a sign/reminder to return LARGE FISH for future fishermen at all boat launches? A sign similiar to the ones used to alerting boaters of the zebra mussell and hydrilla hazards.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Will not be long until there will be a slot limit of some sort, as Richland Chambers has.


----------



## redslayer1213 (Jun 9, 2013)

Oklahoma has a slot limit on catfish. 1 over 30" and I see people keeping way more than they're suppose to. I throw everything back that's 10lbs and above. 3-6lbers are the best eating anyways. Hope we can reach out to all the fisherman out there on the CPR subject. I'd love for my kids to one day catch a 40-50lb fish. Good luck!


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

30" to 45" are catch and release, 1 0ver 45" per day, at Richland-Chambers, Waco Lake, and Lewisville. That's fair enough for me.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

The fish in my avatar was CPR'd. I do not like them over 15 pounds.

Not to step on anyone's toes here, but many fishermen catch any keep way more than they need. These fish will be egg-laden at times too. So it only takes a few of these egg-laden "keepers" to equal the eggs of one large fish that you want CPR'd. 

I do not see the point in being against not keeping a large fish when you keep 25 daily, every day. There are numerous fishermen that do this that I know. 

Yes, it probably makes many feel good when they beat their drums on CPR'ing the large ones, while they slaughter countless "keepers" on a regular basis. 

This 'fish religion' makes no sense.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

When you look at the production capabilities, having a bunch of medium sized fish is better than a few large ones. Some people are just sentimental, kinda like many bass fishermen will throw a fit if you keep a 16-18 inch bass.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Let me remove unnecessary parts for you...



Longshot270 said:


> Some people ... like ... throw[ing] a fit ...


Here, this pretty much describes all activists.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Not a an activist,sentimental or throwing a fit...just saying intelligent managment of specific resources can (and does) make a difference over time.Ten years ago,we were pleased as punch to snag fifty pounders here, now,you gotta get something over a hundred pounds to even raise an eyebrow.Santee Cooper USED to have record class fish there,but,commercial fishing and people taking unlimited numbers of big 'ol breeders outta there on a daily basis ruined the world class stuff they had goin' on.Do what you want to,guys...but, it's not fishing religion,it's common sense.


----------

